# Beau Poodle, perfect lap dog



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is a total cuddle bug, and loves to curl up on your leg and snooze while you watch TV. An oversize mini is the perfect size for this happy activity, leaving one's left hand ergonomically positioned to pet the longer, super-soft mane Madeline leaves on his neck behind his topknot. (I think of this as his "petting patch," and make good use of it.) 

Anyone else have a perfect lap dog?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He looks so comfy!

I have 2 here! Atticus spends about 80% of his time sleeping in my lap lol Yuki prefers suffocating me and laying on my face/chest


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 60+ lb lap dogs hehehehe 


Heavy!!! But I love it. I can't believe I can carry them, but yup... I can carry them and take like 20 steps, straight or upstairs! Crazy eh? 
But I can't breathe too good for a few minutes afterwards hehehe 

Here's Just her head on my lap but it counts  

















He climbs, literally, onto my lap , sweet boy 


Both on my lap at once!! 
















I just took this one like right now!! 

my belly is full of dinner and he is smasing it LOL yikes


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Great Thread about Lap poodles!*

Cutest photos from everyone!
Beau is a perfect lap size poodle!! So sweet! Is Beau an apricot?
Atticus and Yuki are the cutest big and little friends - loved your previous gentle playtime videos!
Apollo and Lou in color and snuggle remind me of our two! 
Yes it is hard to take photos when you are underneath a 70 pound poodle!
Eleanor (56 pounds) can jump straight up into my lap in a chair. 
Startles me every time and makes the family roar with laughter! 
Henry (70 pounds) envelops us and Eleanor on the couch! 
Then he washes our ears!'
Cuddles and spa all rolled into one adorable apricot friend!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Both Jazz and Blue are lap dogs. Jazz curls up like a big cat (a 50 pound cat) and stays there. Blue tends to wiggle and squirm for a while before he settles down, but eventually he's a 52 pound cat. I have had both of them on my lap at one time (lots of overflow there), but none of us were really comfortable, so it didn't last long.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm that's one picture I don't have. Looks like I have a project this weekend.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

More like side dog than lap dog. Which works for me, since I don't care to have things clinging to me. (babies and sleeping husband's arms included) Instead he lays on the couch next to me and usually stretches to press the top of his head against the side of my leg.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Just like this.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Love the pics. Chanter rarely gets on the couch and never on the bed. When I am watching TV, he will sit on my feet and then lean heavily onto my shins. Or he will face me and simply put his head on my knee and look longinly (spelling?) at me for a scritch.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's Penny assuming the usual position at bedtime. And yes, I'm wearing a hoodie in bed. It was crazy cold when I took her out for the final walk of the evening and I was freezing.

Rick


----------



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

Lap dog as he grows!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Love all the posts and pictures!  ❤


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's another lap dog. It's my boy Brandon 62lbs of pure joy!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's Iris in my cousin Richard's lap, after a very long road trip. They were both soon fast asleep.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

is he really an oversize min? he looks like a spoo - gorgeous!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pushkin and me catching a nap! He's a snuggler, Pippin is a by-the-side-er!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Always cuddling by my side <3


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Ember is a total lap dog, she use to get very upset when I sat at my desk and there was no room for her! She's got use to it now though and naps by my feet if a lap isn't available. Being oversized, she doesn't quite fit as well she use to. Last picture shows how she was a lap dog from day 1, falling asleep on my lap rather than in her comfy crate right next to me


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Always cuddles and lays on me. I have never had a cuddly dog before..I love it! In the mornings she holds my hand. Never jumps on the bed, just gives me a soft whine at night if she wants me to help her up. I never planned to have a dog sleep with me but how could I not????


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Dad's new chair*

Hi Beau:

Dad told everyone that no one could sit on his new chair!
Then Mom scared Eleanor while running the noisy paper shredder.
SUPER LEAP!
:bump2:
Rule has changed ...
Poodles allowed with adult supervision!
Hee hee!

Love,
Eleanor and Henry


----------

